# mod_rewrite-Problem bei / in Variablen



## poolpage (13. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

folgender Code in der .htaccess


```
RewriteEngine on
   RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} /(.*)\.html$
   RewriteRule (.*)\.html$ index.php?page=$1
   RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} /(.*)\/(.*)\.html$
   RewriteRule (.*)\/(.*)\.html$ index.php?page=$1/$2
```

http://www.groundingfilm.ch/derfilm.html funktioniert, http://www.groundingfilm.ch/derfilm/dvd.html dafür nicht. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich nehme an, es liegt am zusätzlichen "/" in der URL...

Danke & Gruss, Thierry


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine	On
RewriteBase	/
RewriteRule	^(.+)\.html$	index.php?page=$1	[L]
```


----------



## poolpage (14. August 2005)

Super, vielen Dank, hat mir sehr geholfen!

Anschlussfrage noch:

Wenn das Wort "thema" in der URL vorkommt, soll nicht nur auf ?page=$1 verwiesen werden, sondern zusätzlich auf ?page=$2, wie geht das?

Liebe Grüsse, Thierry


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2005)

> Wenn das Wort "thema" in der URL vorkommt, soll nicht nur auf ?page=$1 verwiesen werden, sondern zusätzlich auf ?page=$2, wie geht das?


Hast du ein aussagekräftiges Vorher-Nachher-Beispiel parat?


----------



## poolpage (14. August 2005)

Yep ;-) 

Vorher: 

http://www.groundingfilm.ch/kontakt/gaestebuch/thema/11.html

führt zu: ?page=kontakt/gaestebuch/thema/11

Nachher

führt zu: ?page=kontakt/gaestebuch/thema&thema=11
oder zu http://www.groundingfilm.ch/kontakt/gaestebuch/thema.php?thema=11

(macht ja imho keinen so grossen Unterschied, es geht mehr um die korrekte Verwendung der zweiten Variablen)

Danke & lieber Gruss, Thierry


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2005)

```
RewriteEngine	On
RewriteBase	/
RewriteRule	^(.*)/([1-9][0-9]*)\.html$	?page=$1&thema=$2	[L]
```


----------

